# eMMC & Factory reset question



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is my first phone with eMMC. Basically, does flashing ROMs/Factory resetting reset the eMMC? Or do i not have to worry about data stored there when i do either of the previous activities. On my previous phone i flashed ROMs very often and am just checking before i kick myself later. Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

To my knowledge no recovery out right now wipes in the internal storage. However, I believe there is a command for that in recovery but try not to bump that button


----------



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks. I was just nervous because i noticed all of my apps store their stuff there....rather than the 64gb External SD card i purchased (doh).


----------

